# Adria Twin (2007 model) - which bike rack?



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Calling all 2007 model Adria Twin owners....

Need to purchase a bike rack for rear doors - any suggestions which work and which dont? Was planning to get a Fiamma 200 DJ as it doesn't requiring drilling into the door, but just wanted to check there was no install issues with the brackets fouling the windows or door handle?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone? before I hit the "buy now" button on a Fiamma 200DJ ?


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, When I ordered mine there were 2 models of the 200DJ for the Ducato and one for the Renault

Fiat Ducato before 06/2006 is item 02093-65
Fiat Ducato after 06/2006 is item 02093-89

and then there is one for the renault master 02093-88

All called 200 DJ !
Cheers
P


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

In case anyone has the same concerns, I bit the bullet and purchased the Fiamma 200DJ (for ducato >06/2006).

Fitted fine, no problems. Apart from the instructions being very vague and the illustrations pretty poor. 

No issues with the windows fouling the mounting brackets as one is fixed above the rear window and one below the door handle. 

Took about an hour and a bit to fix, some of that down to ensure protection on the door prior to clamping on the mounting rails, some down to guesswork of the instructions and some down to it being quite difficult with only one pair of hands.
Didn't bother with drilling into the van door for the "security hole", and in fact, couldn't see where I'd need to do that anyway.


----------

